# Trails/Kicker in Erlangen-Rathsberg platt gemacht!



## olimtbfully (6. September 2006)

So eine *******,
war gestern mal wieder am Rathsberg unterwegs und musste mit
Schrecken feststellen das alle Trails und Kicker an der Abfahrt am
Waldkrankenhaus mit einem Bagger platt gemacht wurden. Zusätzlich
fällte dieses A.... noch Bäume und lies sie natürlch quer über den Weg fallen.
Auch oben im Krater beim Sandstein alles platt, kein Double mehr, alle
Sprünge, Kicker weg. Jedoch wer hier das A..... ist, ist die Frage.
Ausschlag dazu hatten wohl die drei Idioten vom Sonntag dazu gegeben,
die im unteren Teil der Abfahrt einen Kicker bauten mit Landung fast
am Fussgänger/Waldweg. 
Jungs, hoffentlich bringt euch noch mal jemand bei, wie man sich im
Wald und mit seiner Umwelt verhält. Die oberen Strecken waren nach Auskunft
des Erbauers in mühevoller  Arbeit und mit Einverständniss des Försters entstanden, waren ja auch nicht so extrem und im Einklang mit der Natur gebaut.
ABER Wenn Ihr 3 Idioten ( lasst euch bloß net erwischen) einen Kicker in der Nähe des Fusswegs baut und mit euren Spaten Löcher wie Sprengruben reisst,
ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis hier jemand das motzen anfängt.
Die Trails waren so super gebaut, nur weil ein paar pupertäre halbwüchsige
einen neuen MTB.Film gesehen haben und meinen Sie müssten hier auch
aufs wildeste losbauen, müssen jetzt wieder alle anderen unter dieser
scheiss Aktion leiden.
Fragt das nächste mal eure Eltern und grabt dann euren Garten um, wenn Ihr
dürft, aber lasst die Finger von den Waldwegen.
Hoffe wenn etwas Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist, wird hier
wieder mal jemand mit Hirn ein paar nette Sachen bauen, die im Rahmen bleiben. Wäre echt schade um so eine Location wie den Rathsberg.
So was hat nicht jeder vor der Haustür.
So, habe jetzt mal meinem Frust rausgelassen und denke hier werden mehrere
meiner Meinung sein.
Gruss OLi


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. September 2006)

alles weg    

muss mal gucken wie es dort aussieht die woche !

der schöne double, der stand doch garnet lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (6. September 2006)

Hallo olli,

ganz meine Meinung. Desweiteren sind dort in der Nähe die viele SeniorenInnen
unterwegs. Es muss ja nicht erst einen Unfall geben.
Schade um die abgesegneten Trails und Kicker.

weichling



			
				olimtbfully schrieb:
			
		

> So eine *******,
> war gestern mal wieder am Rathsberg unterwegs und musste mit
> Schrecken feststellen das alle Trails und Kicker an der Abfahrt am
> Waldkrankenhaus mit einem Bagger platt gemacht wurden. Zusätzlich
> ...


----------



## Axalp (6. September 2006)

Ja gut, wenn man aber ehrlich ist war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass es der Stadt zu bunt wird, auch wenn einiges offiziell genehmigt war. Das ganze Gebiet ist schließlich Naturschutzgebiet (Selbiges gilt auch für den Hetzles). Und dafür waren die Trails schon seeeeehr großzügig. Im Schwarzwald wäre sowas nie und nimmer offiziell denkbar.

@olimtbfully: Die 3 fahren sowieso in die Hölle, wegen Entweihung des Sabbats.

Ich hoffe es war nicht die Stadt, die die Sachen abgebaut hat, sonst ist es richtig ärgerlich. Der achso nette Landkreis baut nämlich die "Waldwege" im Meilweil extra aus, und lässt dafür wochenlang Baumaschinen im Wald auf- und abfahren. Jetzt sieht der Wald aus wie nach einem Napalm-Angriff und alles andere als naturbelassen. Die NWs können so wenigstens nicht mehr über Steinchen und Tannenzäpfle lol stolpern und die Stadt verklagen... 

Sollte Euch mal im Wald irgendjemand anmachen zwecks Erosion usw. verweisst ihn einfach mal darauf.


----------



## dirie´l (6. September 2006)

Axalp schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte Euch mal im Wald irgendjemand anmachen zwecks Erosion usw. verweisst ihn einfach mal darauf.



Ich verweise erst mal auf die Bonzengören mit ihren Rössern  

Is schon schade um die Kickerline unten, war aber wie schon von Vorgängern erwähnt nur ne Frage der Zeit. MTB is mittlerweile n Massensport, irgendwann wirds selbst dem Wald zu bunt


----------



## Blackcycle (7. September 2006)

Schade um die Strecke. Sowas geht halt immer solange gut, bis es jemand übertreibt, siehe auch damals die Veste in Fürth.


----------



## SpongeBob (7. September 2006)

Nicht meckern, wieder aufbauen


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. September 2006)

du fängst an, das waren nicht gerade wenig


----------



## lowfat (9. September 2006)

Übertreibts bitte auch nicht in Kalchi an der Winterleite. Auf der langen Geraden haben Schlauberger einen frischen Double gebaut (Respekt vor der steilen Landung!).

1. ist es nicht sehr intelligent,  dafür den Weg wegzugraben. Als ob es nicht einen halben Meter weiter 1000 Kubikmeter Sand geben würde. 

2. ist der Föster da nicht so entspannt. Ich glaube kaum, daß der sich das lange anschaut. Ich will weiter auf den Trails und über die Felsen fahren, also schaltet Euer Hirn ein!


----------



## dirie´l (9. September 2006)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> also schaltet Euer Hirn ein!



hoffen wirs


----------



## krasse-banny911 (9. September 2006)

Die Geschichte am Rathsberg hab ich auch gesehen. Das geht schon ein bißchen arg weit, was sich die Verantwortlichen erlaubt haben. Aufwgewühlter Boden, mutwillig gefällte Bäume, überall liegen Steine, Äste und Balken auf dem Weg. Wenn es aufgrund dieser "Hindernisbeseitigung" ohne Warnbeschilderung jemanden richtig böse zerlegt, würde ich an dessen Stelle die Herren wegen Körperverletzung anzeigen. Es wird doch offiziell immer im Wege der Sicherheit im Wald gehandelt...also nutzt auch deren System!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (10. September 2006)

ich war heute in kalchi. wie lowfat schon geschrieben hat, haben dort idioten nen double mitten auf die winterleite gebaut. 

man kann doch echt nicht so dumm sein und die erde genau neben dem double im weg weggraben. und der is so scheihse gebaut, da kann man nichtmal drüberspringen ohne einzuschlagen. 

die kids gehen echt übel ab. schaut euch mal an wie der wald ausguckt. überall dreck an den strecken, lauter dumme hindernisse in weg gebaut. wieso bauen die kids sich keine eigenen trails.


----------



## f4f (12. September 2006)

Richtige *******!!!
War vorgestern nur kurz mit dem Auto oben am Parkplatz, und hab gesehen, daß der double weg ist!!!
**** bin ihn noch nicht gesprungen, habe es aber die nächsten wochen vorgehabt. Dann war ich gestern mit dem bike oben, und siehe da, alles war weg! Hat mich ziemlich angekotzt!  
War es echt wegen diesen drei Mofo`s?
Vor ein paar Wochen stand so eine art "Northshore" an den letzten Kickern, nach der Steilkurve. Abgesehen davon, daß das Teil so beschissen gebaut wurde, daß man es sowieso nie hätte fahren können, war er nicht mal fertig aber dafür mit 20cm langen Nägeln in den Baum gedroschen... 
Haben uns dann entschieden den Müll gewaltsam zu entfernen.
Fürn Rathsberg ist die Gemeinde Uttenreuth zuständig, werde mich mal schlau machen, ob man da nicht was halbwegs legales hinbauen darf. Im kleinen Rahmen halt, so wie davor.
Man müsste halt nur noch wissen, wie man verhindern kann, daß so ein **** passiert!!!


----------



## Dude#33 (14. September 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> alles weg
> 
> muss mal gucken wie es dort aussieht die woche !
> 
> der schöne double, der stand doch garnet lange


Den schönen Double haben wir erst paar Wochen vorher neu geshaped... mich regts auch auf.


----------



## Achel (15. September 2006)

des mit die trails is halt voll shit. kannte den rathsberg zwar net aber wir hatten in NEA selber geile trails die halt vor 5 jahren gebaut wurden und halt sogar von der stadt erlaubt. und ez vor 2 tagen kommt der förster und mault voll rum und hatte halt echt scho die finger an der knarre (hats geheißen) und wollte die bulln rufen. man man die förster immer


----------



## cubey (16. September 2006)

Tja......da kann man nichts machen !!!


----------



## thaper (19. September 2006)

scheiss leben.... mh das in kalchreuth... steht der double auf ner wiese? ich kenn da n paar leute aus kalchreuth... die haben aber dort was von der gemeinde bekommen... mh... und das in erlangen... veruscht ma die 3 spacken zu kriegen und kettet die an bleikugeln und lasst sie alles wieder aufbaun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (20. September 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> steht der double auf ner wiese?


nee, mitten auf nem trail. also halb daneben. dafür ist im trail dann ein großes loch gewesen, wo die deppen die erde für den double rausgegraben haben


----------



## thaper (20. September 2006)

kicker hinstellen und übers loch hupfenm is do kein problem^^


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. September 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> kicker hinstellen und übers loch hupfenm is do kein problem^^



wenn man dabei ein wenig denkt schon, ABER wer wirklich so blöde ist (entschuldigung coffee, aber das wort muss hier hin) löcher in die Wanderwege zu buddeln, dem gehört nix als ordentlich den arsch voll. 

shaun hat gestern vorgeschlagen, jedem die luft ausn reifen zu lassen,
den er beim wild buddeln erwischt. ich bin geneigt mich dem anzuschliessen.

buben,dass hat nix mit cool oder sowas zu tun. der wald gehört uns nicht allein.
schaut euch mal an was die grossen so bauen, das macht sinn und stört niemanden. 

Denken hilft !!


----------



## thaper (20. September 2006)

fällt euch den nix besseres ein?... luft aus den reifen lassen na das hilft.....  
wenn ich wem eins auswischen will nehm ichn seitenschneider und schneid die speichen mittig durch...... speichen kosten net die welt... und einspeichen is auch net schwer^^...tjaja


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> Denken hilft !!



jup, das Problem ist weiter verbreitet. Das wird jemand an der Alten Veste demnächst auch noch lernen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. September 2006)

wir ham letztens wieder nen table geschaufelt 
zumindest wieder aufgebaut


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. September 2006)

glückwunsch


----------



## elmido (21. September 2006)

n


----------



## Dude#33 (21. September 2006)

Der Downhill soll auch wieder fahrbar sein, aber noch nicht so viele Sprünge drin...
Ohne Garantie, nur von nem Freund gehört, war noch nicht selber da.


----------



## novita (21. September 2006)

entspannt euch ,es geht voran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (21. September 2006)

Es ist bestimmt eine ganz schlaue Idee, hier zu posten, daß Ihr das eine oder andere Ding in den Wald baut. Weiter so!

Wie Wotans_rache schon sagte:
Denken hilft...


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2006)

lowfat schrieb:


> Es ist bestimmt eine ganz schlaue Idee, hier zu posten, daß Ihr das eine oder andere Ding in den Wald baut. Weiter so!
> 
> Wie Wotans_rache schon sagte:
> Denken hilft...



siehe auch in diesem Thread

MfG
Stefan


----------



## laleluX (27. September 2006)

Also mittlerweile ist besagter Weg in einem sehr schönen Zustand.
Endlich hat man die Bäume beseitigt. Und zu meinem Glück sind die Schänzchen bisher alle sehr human gebaut und sogar für CCler wie mich eine willkommene Abwechslung und ungefährlich
Macht viel Spaß durchzufahren!!! Bravo jungs! 

OT: Was ist eigentlich aus dem wunderbaren Kaarenweg vom Hetzles (nach straßenauffahrt oben links) geworden. Der ist ja in einem Zustand als sei er 100x mit Perwoll gewaschen worden. Soviel Sand und Sägespäne(?)! Schade


----------



## rex_sl (22. Oktober 2006)

jungs ich muss euch da was erzählen-

war heute in kalchreuth unterwegs. und was sehe ich da. genau 6 kleine jungs die im wald stehen und auf der winterleite sachen bauen. 

naja fanden die bestimmt nicht gut, wie ich die angegangen bin. war recht aggro und hab echt fett rumgepläckt. die waren doch sehr uneinsichtig. 

also hier nochmal. das war die letzte warnung. wenn ich nochmal jemanden erwische der vorhandene wege umgräbt. 

gegen neue trails oder kicker abseits der vorhandenen trails freue ich mich. aber nicht über sachen die mitten im weg stehen. oder auf unseren cc trails. 

danke


----------



## lowfat (22. Oktober 2006)

@lalelux
am Einstieg zu dem Weg sind zwei riesige Schneisen in den Wald geschlagen. Ich schätze Borkenkäferbefall. Der Weg ist völlig zerwühlt vom Fortbetrieb, die nette Acherbahn, die es mal gab, ist Geschichte. 

@rex_sl
auf der Winterleite kenne ich auch keinen Spaß. das Gebiet hat von Natur aus genug zu bieten. Wer buddeln will, soll in die Schützengräben in Tenennlohe gehen oder die Doubles neben der Erlanger BMX-Bahn mitbauen. Da gibt es genug Platz zum Bagger-Bodo spielen. Wir haben das letzte mal die Kicker auf dem Weg an der Winterleite wieder plattgemacht. Und ich werde das auch weiter tun. 
Im Steinbrüchlein (Nbg) haben ein paar Jungs (ca. 12 Jahre alt) im hinteren Krater heute munter mitten in die Fahrlinine einen Kicker geschaufelt. Landezone Gegenhang. Die haben überhaupt keinen Blick dafür, wo eine Linie ist und wo Materiallöcher oder -Haufen stören. Immerhin haben Sie das Ding nach freundlichem Hinweis dann selbst wieder weggemacht...


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Oktober 2006)

find ich gut das sie es zumindes wieder weg gemacht haben 
aber in vorhandene trails sachen zu bauen is doof ,weil die den vorhanden trail gebaut haben werd sich schon was dabei gedacht haben das der so aus sieht wie er aussieht


----------



## Dude#33 (9. November 2006)

lowfat schrieb:


> auf der Winterleite kenne ich auch keinen Spaß. das Gebiet hat von Natur aus genug zu bieten. Wer buddeln will, soll in die Schützengräben in Tenennlohe gehen oder die Doubles neben der Erlanger BMX-Bahn mitbauen. Da gibt es genug Platz zum Bagger-Bodo spielen. Wir haben das letzte mal die Kicker auf dem Weg an der Winterleite wieder plattgemacht. Und ich werde das auch weiter tun.
> Im Steinbrüchlein (Nbg) haben ein paar Jungs (ca. 12 Jahre alt) im hinteren Krater heute munter mitten in die Fahrlinine einen Kicker geschaufelt. Landezone Gegenhang. Die haben überhaupt keinen Blick dafür, wo eine Linie ist und wo Materiallöcher oder -Haufen stören. Immerhin haben Sie das Ding nach freundlichem Hinweis dann selbst wieder weggemacht...



Das ist auch keine gerade tolle Einstellung. 
Denn da störts dann wieder andere (wie mich). Schon gesehen wie die Doubles nun aussehen? Da hat jemand ganz fleissig Bagge-Bodo gespielt der null Plan von Planung hatte, die Dinger sind verdammt schwer zu springen. Nur so kleine Anmerkung, wenn der zweite Double um einiges länger und höher ist als der Erste und man an dem schon Schwung verliert ist das unmöglich.... 

Da bedanke ich mich glatt bei den Leuten, die die anderen da hinschicken - dich stört das ja bestimmt nicht, dass die dafür UNSERE Trails kaputtmachen, oder?


----------



## octaner (20. Juli 2009)

Hi, kennt von euch jemand eine coole Abfahrt bei Atzelsberg (hat uns in Bubenreuth der Typ bei der Tenniskneipe empfohlen), gestern war ich mit 'nem Kumpel da - aber wir ham' sie nicht gefunden.


----------



## thaper (20. Juli 2009)

öhm selber baun?! kenne keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi247 (20. Juli 2009)

Kenne nur die Strecke von Rathsberg nach Atzelsberg, bin aber schon länger nicht mehr da gewesen und hab keinen Plan in welchem Zustand das Ganze nu is.


----------

